# White Lives Matter



## Mrs. M. (Jan 10, 2016)

​
An 18 year old girl was brutally gang raped by 5 men in NY Osborne Park on Thursday night, January 7, 2016. The young girl was walking in the park with her father when five black males approached them. One of the men pointed a gun at the father and told him to leave. The father complied and shortly thereafter his daughter was raped by each of the five men. Meanwhile, the father immediately rushed to contact the police. By the time he was able to return with two police officers, the men had fled.

The victim was taken to Kings County Hospital where she was treated and released.

Video footage from a surveillance camera at a nearby store shows the five men entering a bodega before the crime was committed. CBS news released a surveillance film earlier in hopes that someone might recognize these men and contact the authorities.
Police: Woman Sexually Assaulted By 5 Men In Brooklyn Park

Anyone with information is asked to call the NYPD's Crime Stoppers Hotline at 800-577—TIPS.

While it is good that the local news station aired the surveillance video of the five suspects, I am wondering why there was no video available on You Tube until 2 hours ago. Today is January 10th, 2016 and it is disturbing that the video was not made available immediately to a national audience versus one local news source.

The N.Y.P.D. should be using every resource they have available to them. Using You Tube to get the pictures of these men out to the public should have been a top priority.

The story of this girl and her father is heart breaking.  America has been experiencing an unprecedented wave of lawlessness for the past 7 years.  President Obama has encouraged this climate of lawlessness throughout his two terms in office. While he and the first lady have demonstrated avid support for Black Lives Matter, Travyon Martin and Ferguson criminals,  it is difficult to find any evidence from this administration that white lives matter.

Lawless hoodlums such asTrayvon Martin receive national attention from news media throughout the United States of America while crimes against white people are deemed "not newsworthy" and ignored. Americans are becoming outraged over the double standards of this administration and the leftist media.

Much of the news media that caters to Obama are white liberals. How would they feel if this had been their daughter?  While I hope they never have to find out, perhaps they should put themselves in this father's shoes.

The greatest lesson learned from this story is that all Americans should exercise their 2nd Amendment rights.  If the State they live in does not permit concealed carry it would be better to move away to a State that does and protect your family.  Had this father had a concealed weapon he could have saved his daughter from being raped.

This story is evidence that Obama's plan to disarm America is a very bad one.  The criminals will always have guns.  Taking 2nd Amendment rights away from law abiding citizens is not the answer.  No wonder the national news media didn't want to touch this story.  It is more evidence that Barack Obama is wrong about gun control and that Americans are right about crimes against white people being treated differently.

Someone should tell Obama and his journalists that white lives matter too.

__________________
*UPDATE: UK Guardian News source have just reported that two of the suspects turned themselves in to NY Police Dept. this evening  and police are now looking for the other 3.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2016)

It appears to be true that no lives matter to such a system at all, be it white or black. More and more pawn sacrifices seem to be necessary in order to keep this system running. Time for Americans to overcome this system that is not appropriate for the future.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 10, 2016)

Fucken wuss. Fucken wuss.

Geez. Harden up ****.


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 10, 2016)

Harden up. Fuken hell. People tell me I'm brutalized. Well better that than his fate. Fucking coward.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 10, 2016)

*It is back to where it was with 2/3rd's the population, Mrs M.  Crime is horrible.  And you don't help by telling lies.*

United States Population and Rate of Crime per 100,000 People  1960 - 2014

United States Crime Rates 1960 - 2014

United States Population and Number of Crimes  1960 - 2014 

Year  Population  Total Violent  Property  Murder  Rape  Robbery  assault  Burglary  Theft  Theft  
1960  179,323,175  3,384,200  288,460  3,095,700  9,110  17,190  107,840  154,320  912,100  1,855,400  328,200  
1961  182,992,000  3,488,000  289,390  3,198,600  8,740  17,220  106,670  156,760  949,600  1,913,000  336,000  
1962  185,771,000  3,752,200  301,510  3,450,700  8,530  17,550  110,860  164,570  994,300  2,089,600  366,800  
1963  188,483,000 4,109,500  316,970  3,792,500  8,640  17,650 116,470  174,210  1,086,400  2,297,800  408,300  
1964  191,141,000  4,564,600  364,220  4,200,400  9,360  21,420  130,390  203,050  1,213,200  2,514,400  472,800  
1965  193,526,000  4,739,400  387,390  4,352,000  9,960  23,410  138,690  215,330  1,282,500  2,572,600  496,900  
1966  195,576,000  5,223,500  430,180  4,793,300  11,040  25,820  157,990  235,330  1,410,100  2,822,000  561,200  
1967  197,457,000  5,903,400  499,930  5,403,500  12,240  27,620  202,910  257,160  1,632,100  3,111,600  659,800  
1968  199,399,000  6,720,200  595,010  6,125,200  13,800  31,670  262,840  286,700  1,858,900  3,482,700  783,600  
1969  201,385,000  7,410,900  661,870  6,749,000  14,760  37,170  298,850  311,090  1,981,900  3,888,600  878,500  






Forcible  
Aggravated  
Larceny-  Vehicle  
Year  Population  Total Violent  Property  Murder  Rape  Robbery  assault  Burglary  Theft  Theft  
1970  203,235,298  8,098,000  738,820  7,359,200  16,000  37,990  349,860  334,970  2,205,000  4,225,800  928,400  
1971  206,212,000  8,588,200  816,500  7,771,700  17,780  42,260  387,700  368,760  2,399,300  4,424,200  948,200  
1972  208,230,000  8,248,800  834,900  7,413,900  18,670  46,850  376,290  393,090  2,375,500  4,151,200  887,200  
1973  209,851,000  8,718,100  875,910  7,842,200  19,640  51,400  384,220  420,650  2,565,500  4,347,900  928,800  
1974  211,392,000  10,253,400  974,720  9,278,700  20,710  55,400  442,400  456,210  3,039,200  5,262,500  977,100  
1975  213,124,000  11,292,400  1,039,710  10,252,700  20,510  56,090  470,500  492,620  3,265,300  5,977,700  1,009,600  
1976  214,659,000  11,349,700  1,004,210  10,345,500  18,780  57,080  427,810  500,530  3,108,700  6,270,800  966,000  
1977  216,332,000  10,984,500  1,029,580  9,955,000  19,120  63,500  412,610  534,350  3,071,500  5,905,700  977,700  
1978  218,059,000  11,209,000  1,085,550  10,123,400  19,560  67,610  426,930  571,460  3,128,300  5,991,000  1,004,100  
1979  220,099,000  12,249,500  1,208,030  11,041,500  21,460  76,390  480,700  629,480  3,327,700  6,601,000  1,112,800

Year  Population  Total Violent  Property  Murder  Rape  Robbery  assault  Burglary  Theft  Theft 
1980  225,349,264  13,408,300  1,344,520  12,063,700  23,040  82,990  565,840  672,650  3,795,200  7,136,900  1,131,700  
1981  229,146,000  13,423,800  1,361,820  12,061,900  22,520  82,500  592,910  663,900  3,779,700  7,194,400  1,087,800  
1982  231,534,000  12,974,400  1,322,390  11,652,000  21,010  78,770  553,130  669,480  3,447,100  7,142,500  1,062,400  
1983  233,981,000  12,108,600  1,258,090  10,850,500  19,310  78,920  506,570  653,290  3,129,900  6,712,800  1,007,900  
1984  236,158,000  11,881,800  1,273,280  10,608,500 18,690  84,230  485,010  685,350  2,984,400  6,591,900  1,032,200  
1985  238,740,000  12,431,400  1,328,800  11,102,600  18,980  88,670  497,870  723,250  3,073,300  6,926,400  1,102,900 
1986  240,132,887  13,211,869  1,489,169  11,722,700  20,613  91,459  542,775  834,322  3,241,410  7,257,153  1,224,137  
1987  242,282,918  13,508,700  1,483,999  12,024,700  20,096  91,110  517,704  855,088  3,236,184  7,499,900  1,288,674  
1988  245,807,000  13,923,100  1,566,220  12,356,900  20,680  92,490  542,970  910,090  3,218,100  7,705,900  1,432,900  
1989  248,239,000  14,251,400  1,646,040  12,605,400  21,500  94,500  578,330  951,710  3,168,200  7,872,400  1,564,800  






Forcible  
Aggravated  
Larceny-  Vehicle  
Year  Population  Total Violent  Property  Murder  Rape  Robbery  assault  Burglary  Theft  Theft  
1990  248,709,873  14,475,600  1,820,130  12,655,500  23,440  102,560  639,270  1,054,860  3,073,900  7,945,700  1,635,900  
1991  252,177,000  14,872,900  1,911,770  12,961,100  24,700  106,590  687,730 1,092,740  3,157,200  8,142,200  1,661,700  
1992  255,082,000  14,438,200  1,932,270  12,505,900  23,760  109,060  672,480  1,126,970  2,979,900  7,915,200  1,610,800  
1993  257,908,000  14,144,800  1,926,020  12,218,800  24,530  106,010  659,870  1,135,610  2,834,800  7,820,900  1,563,100  
1994  260,341,000  13,989,500  1,857,670  12,131,900  23,330  102,220  618,950  1,113,180  2,712,800  7,879,800  1,539,300  
1995  262,755,000  13,862,700  1,798,790  12,063,900  21,610  97,470  580,510  1,099,210  2,593,800  7,997,700  1,472,400  
1996  265,228,572  13,493,863  1,688,540  11,805,300  19,650  96,250  535,590  1,037,050  2,506,400  7,904,700  1,394,200  
1997  267,637,000  13,194,571  1,634,770  11,558,175  18,208  96,153  498,534  1,023,201  2,460,526  7,743,760  1,354,189  
1998  270,296,000  12,475,634  1,531,044  10,944,590  16,914  93,103  446,625  974,402  2,329,950  7,373,886  1,240,754  
1999  272,690,813  11,634,378  1,426,044  10,208,334  15,522  89,411 409,371  911,740  2,100,739  6,955,520  1,152,075  






Forcible  
Aggravated  
Larceny-  Vehicle  
Year  Population  Total Violent  Property  Murder  Rape  Robbery  assault  Burglary  Theft  Theft  
2000  281,421,906  11,608,072  1,425,486  10,182,586  15,586  90,178  408,016  911,706  2,050,992  6,971,590  1,160,002  
2001  285,317,559  11,876,669  1,439,480  10,437,480  16,037  90,863  423,557  909,023  2,116,531  7,092,267  1,228,391  
2002  287,973,924  11,878,954 1,423,677  10,455,277  16,229  95,235  420,806  891,407  2,151,252  7,057,370  1,246,646  
2003  290,690,788  11,826,538 1,383,676  10,442,862  16,528  93,883 414,235  859,030  2,154,834  7,026,802  1,261,226  
2004  293,656,842  11,679,474 1,360,088  10,319,386  16,148  95,089  401,470  847,381  2,144,446  6,937,089  1,237,851  
2005  296,507,061  11,565,499 1,390,745  10,174,754  16,740  94,347  417,438  862,220 2,155,448  6,783,447  1,235,859  
2006  299,398,484  11,401,511 1,418,043  9,983,568  17,030  92,757  447,403  860,853  2,183,746  6,607,013  1,192,809  
2007  301,621,157  11,251,828 1,408,337  9,843,481  16,929  90,427  445,125  855,856  2,176,140  6,568,572  1,095,769  
2008  304,374,846  11,160,543 1,392,628  9,767,915  16,442  90,479  443,574  842,134  2,228,474  6,588,046 958,629  
2009  307,006,550  10,762,956 1,325,896  9,337,060  15,399  89,241  408,742 812,514 2,203,313 6,338,095  795,652 






Forcible  
Aggravated  
Larceny-  Vehicle  
Year  Population  Total Violent  Property  Murder  Rape  Robbery  assault  Burglary  Theft  Theft  
2010 309,330,219 10,363,873 1,251,248 9,112,625 14,772 85,593 369,089 781,844 2,168,457 6,204,601 739,565 
2011 311,587,816 10,258,774 1,206,031 9,052,743 14,661 84,175 354,772 752,423 2,185,140 6,151,095 716,508 
2012 313,873,685 10,219,059 1,217,067 9,001,992 14,866 85,141 355,051 762,009 2,109,932 6,168,874 723,186 
2013 316,497,531 9,850,445 1,199,684 8,650,761 14,319 82,109 345,095 726,575 1,931,835 6,018,632 700,294 
2014 318,857,056 9,475,816 1,197,987 8,277,829 14,249 84,041 325,802 741,291 1,729,806 5,858,496 689,527


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2016)

"White Lives Matter"

The ignorance common to most on the right as to the intent and meaning of Black Lives Matter is as pathetic as it is ridiculous.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 10, 2016)

*When you have an outlaw government that sells machine guns to drug cartels you cannot expect citizens to behave better. Citizens ARE a reflection of their government.*


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 10, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "White Lives Matter"
> 
> The ignorance common to most on the right as to the intent and meaning of Black Lives Matter is as pathetic as it is ridiculous.


*I don't excuse rape based on color or faith. You DO and YOU have problems.*


----------



## jillian (Jan 10, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> *snip* nonsense



no doubt you think whites are set upon by the police who ruthlessly shoot unarmed white males down routinely without having to answer for it.

oh wait... they don't.


----------



## jillian (Jan 10, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "White Lives Matter"
> ...



i'm not sure what that has to do with the fact that the police keep shooting young unarmed black men for no reason


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2016)

jillian said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


I counted 5 fucking reasons just in this thread.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 10, 2016)

They might as well have Stephanie authoring the OP-EDs. At least her threads are entertaining.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 10, 2016)

[Mrs. M: "snip"] And the fact is that crime has dropped to levels of almost thirty years ago per capita.  Sorry, M, but your sweeping generality is false.  Move along.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 10, 2016)

Carla_Danger said:


> They might as well have Stephanie authoring the OP-EDs. At least her threads are entertaining.


*You just got a panty load of envy because the best OP-EDs are coming from a conservative. *


----------



## jillian (Jan 10, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



not relevant reasons.

just whining white boy reasons.

there is no systematic targeting of whites by the power structure.


----------



## DarkFury (Jan 10, 2016)

jillian said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


*No reason? You are far to stupid to educate. PLEASE abort yourself soon.*


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 10, 2016)

jillian said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


There is. Ask yourself how often the term "tolerance" has been utilized in favor of the average white man. Just an example.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 10, 2016)

I wonder how many of these five rapists were raised Muslim or are Muslim converts.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 10, 2016)

"Dead lives matter"........  Especially in science class.


----------



## Dhara (Jan 10, 2016)

White lives matter more than black ones.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 11, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> [Mrs. M: "snip"] And the fact is that crime has dropped to levels of almost thirty years ago per capita.  Sorry, M, but your sweeping generality is false.  Move along.


Most probably, the police gets fewer cases because fewer are reported. For example, the rape that is topic here will not be noted because an official crime needs an official convict. Places like New York are lawless areas, guides tell tourists to not to go outside in the dark or visit certain districts.
Police has been strengthened in the mid 90` both in numbers and methods but crime rules the cities with an even harder grip.

In Detroit, it is a big event, when there are 36 hours without a murder.





Detroit goes 'murder free' for 36 hours


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm so glad we have this forum. What would we do without a voice like this?


----------

